
Optical Computing: A 60-Year Adventure (2010) - jessup
https://www.hindawi.com/journals/aot/2010/372652/
======
adamnemecek
I'm firmly convinced that analog photonic computing is going to be a thing in
the next 10 years.

~~~
icebraining
I think it's already starting to become a thing; I was impressed with the
presentation these guys did at a local meetup:
[https://www.lucedaphotonics.com/en](https://www.lucedaphotonics.com/en)

------
vpribish
[2010]

~~~
dang
Fixed, thanks.

